# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  ~~ Sweetness Trip Reports - Day Three Treasure Beach

## Sweetness

Had some delicious Escovitch Fish and Curry shrimp at Jack Sprat with yummy conch soup. Played dominos and chilled. Fell in love with the three cottages next door called Octopussy 1 2 and 3. Honeymoon perfection......so many gorgeous flowers and one that came from a pod (first pic), the leaves were soft as fur and flowers white and purple (last pic)...so cool.

----------


## jeannieb

I love the conch soup at Jack Sprat! I always get a big bowl...or two. The first picture you posted of the pod...last trip I found some and took pics too. I was told it's called a duppy plant. When it "ripens" it cracks and white stringy stuff flows out in long strands. The lady who told me that said they used to play with them when she was small. 
Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Sweetness

Thanks Jeannie for the story about the pod....I had no idea but it looked so cool.  Looks like it was about the crack open if you look close.    So much more to share.  thanks for checking out my reports......and for your great help in getting me ready to visit TB.  Not enough time there but will go back and explore more.

----------


## Jim-Donna

Oh the memories! TY sweetness!

----------

